# Rancillio Silvia V.3 and Rossi RR45 advice



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

I found Rancillio Silvia V3, 18 months old, (has bill of sale), still in warranty, well maintained, that comes with a Rossi RR45 grinder, that has been modified , it is doserless now, and doesn't have the hopper, (you put the cafe in the hole by handful).

The lot for 350 euros...(roughly 297 british pounds).

*So what do you Rancillio Silvia experts say? Go for it? I need your advice! *



*
*Does it matter - RR45 has no hopper?

18 month old Silvia...should be perfect? Anything to check?...

I googled the RR45 and it is big, smaller without the hopper. He says it's in good condition, he bought it from a restaurant owner friend (business went under) so obviously it was used in a cafe.

Does anybody know the grinder, as far as replacement of burrs, maintenance, how do I test it?? I am going to pick it up in person..

I have no doubts about the Rancillio, just that grinder size and condition....

If I get it, I can imagine this huge industrial grinder sitting next to the Silvia, and grinding my 5-10 doses per day...Overkill, no?

Please advise, TIA


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hey a good grinder will last you if you ever upgrade. Don't skimp on the grinder, the silvia can be great but specific to grind quality for the bean. Haven't got the grinder 63.5 ml burrs tho


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hey a good grinder will last you if you ever upgrade. Don't skimp on the grinder, the silvia can be great but specific to grind quality for the bean. Haven't got the grinder 63.5 ml burrs tho


So, do you mean the grinder is good? And what do you mean about the 63.5 mm burs?

cheers


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi I don't have the grinder , but looking at some of the online reviews I would imagine it would produce a better grind than the smaller domestic models. There are some experts on here re grinders, Coffee chap and Callum t , I imagine they might have a better more valid opinion than me . I was suggesting that a good ex commercial grinder would hold you in good stead if you ever want to upgrade to A better machine at some point .


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

As regards the Silvia I would still de-scale the boiler and backflush it, as well as cleaning the shower screen etc, that way you know its been done. Should give you years of good service!


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

mike 100 said:


> As regards the Silvia I would still de-scale the boiler and backflush it, as well as cleaning the shower screen etc, that way you know its been done. Should give you years of good service!


Will do, thanks...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Did you buy it?


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Did you buy it?


Not yet...working on it


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

seems like a good deal, the rr45 will be more than enough grinder for the silvia, but be warned the hopper has a magnetic safety devise in some of the older rr45 grinders which if not fitted the grinder will not work, hoever this mech can be removed from the grinder.


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> seems like a good deal, the rr45 will be more than enough grinder for the silvia, but be warned the hopper has a magnetic safety devise in some of the older rr45 grinders which if not fitted the grinder will not work, hoever this mech can be removed from the grinder.


Yes it does look like a good deal, still in warranty and the guy used it mostly only for himself, (wife drinks instant coffee lol) so he thought he will get rid of it.

He said he maintained/cleaned the machine regularly, and 18 months is not so old...

I GOT IT!


----------

